# thinking of moving north



## cal1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi I have a couple of questions, can anyone give me some advice.
I currently live in Orlando however I am thinking of moving to Canada probably to Alberta, to find work as a welder.(no this is not a wind up yes Orlando up to Canada).
I would like to find out where is the best/most work for welders is, and how to get a work permit? also we are currently travelling back and forth to the U.K. for my wife to get chemo treatment. how would we get this in Canada and how much would it cost us?
any advice would be appreciated thanks Cal


----------

